# Is the old "Ask II" forum still available?



## JudyS (Dec 8, 2006)

On the old TUG BBS, we had an archived forum of "Ask II" threads.  Is this still available?  I can't figure out how to access the old version of the BBS.

Also, I see that the TUG advice section has an area labeled "Ask II" that has no content, just a "coming soon" banner.  Perhaps it could be linked to the old "Ask II" forum?


----------



## Dave M (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes, it's still available. Here is a link to the old BBS, although you'll need to log in using the user name and password that you had for the old BBS.

Note that at some point, the old BBS will be taken down and there is no practical way that we know of to integrate those saved threads into this new version of the BBS. Also note that since the last post in that Ask II forum was almost three years ago, many of the threads no longer have relevance.

[_Use *this link* which bypasses the login.  If you actually read what is presented to you at Dave's link, you'd find this one, but what are the odds you'd actually read what is there in front of you?  ...  -- mg_]


----------



## camachinist (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.tug1.net/cgi-bin/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&number=24&DaysPrune=1000

You can easily search Google's caches of the old forum by using your search verbage and "site:tug1.net"



Pat


----------

